# Best time to book on Lastminute



## onekeano (8 Dec 2015)

Heading to Krakow in May and looking for a decent 4* hotel.

I was checking a few portals for the dates in question and realised I had used Lastminute.com in the past but seemed to be no benefit. Just as a test I put in several dates within the next couple of months but the prices seemed to be no different.

I'm wondering what is the optimum time to but on Lastminute.com - is it immediate future, 1-2 months out or 5-6 months out?

Any advice would be appreciated, or any recommendations for hotels (near Jewish district).

Roy


----------



## horusd (8 Dec 2015)

I was in Krakow 2 yrs ago. I booked with Booking.com and stayed in a lovely place called Ventus Rosa Apartments. They were central but not near the Jewish district. Having said that, Krakow is a very easy city to get around. As a by the by, I often clear cookies on my browser when using booking sites. You'll be surprised how prices can change( incl. flight prices) if someone knows your browsing history. Now I clear the cookies as a matter of course. Also check out expedia.ie for comparison. Here's a link to the Ventus site:

http://www.booking.com/hotel/pl/ven...d6805afdc4722db70d4e8641X1;type=total;ucfs=1&


----------



## Broadcaster (9 Dec 2015)

There are lots of good value apartments to rent near the centre. Better than hotels if there are more than two of you travelling.

 If you really want a hotel then using Bookings.com or Expedia will allow you to book now and cancel later free of charge if you do so 48 hours before travelling. With Expedia you can keep an eye on other sites and if you see the same hotel for the same dates at a cheaper price they will refund the difference. Good luck. Enjoy Kraków. Great destination.


----------



## clueless (9 Dec 2015)

I agree. Great city. Loads to do.


----------



## Sammy's Daddy (28 Dec 2015)

horusd said:


> I was in Krakow 2 yrs ago. ................................................ They were central but not near the Jewish district. Having said that, Krakow is a very easy city to get around.* As a by the by, I often clear cookies on my browser when using booking sites. You'll be surprised how prices can change( incl. flight prices) if someone knows your browsing history.* Now I clear the cookies as a matter of course.  ...................................


I had heard of this and suspected as much. So, I generally look up at home and book from the local Library. Of course that could be saturated with cookies but I feel better about it. Never dreamed of clearing cookies . Thanks for that.


----------

